# How much would this cost?



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok. Question for you embroiderers. If I send you a design, along with the type fonts in that design, does the design still need to be digitized. Now that I'm thinking about it. Probably. You wouldn't need to if it was an embroidery font already loaded on your machine.

Even if I supply the fonts, the person would still need to digitize the fonts, wouldn't they.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I think a lot of digitizing has become automated from what it once was. Corel Drawings could probably take care of your logo/text in just a few seconds. As far as what an embroiderer would charge for it, I'm unsure, as I just recently started researching embroidery. We have an ancient Melco which we're trying to put to use long enough to get a newer machine.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If the fonts are true type and not custom in any way, most embroiders could do that without digitizing a file. I do this for customers daily. .... JB


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> If the fonts are true type and not custom in any way, most embroiders could do that without digitizing a file. I do this for customers daily. .... JB


I'll have to shop around then. They want $60 to digitize my logo when I'm providing the two fonts. The main font is "Mistral".


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

If you supplied the font in true type I can't see a reason to charge a "digitizing" fee.I would probably charge a setup fee if you were to supply the garmets.I would'nt recommend going to small on the font on top it will lose a lot of it's detail.

Curtis


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Most digitizing softwares will convert trutype fonts with just a few clicks. Something like you posted would probably take me less than 5 minutes to get machine ready if I already had the fonts. I wouldn't charge for that.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

$60 is probably a minimum fee. I could see someone charging that. Corel wings converter wouldnt do a good job with this. It is better to draw the blue box and use the font digitizer. Otherwise the fonts would be custom digitized. The white letting should probably be kerned closer together so there wont be so many trims. Just a suggestion. 

Are you going to sew these out yourself?


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

binki said:


> $60 is probably a minimum fee. I could see someone charging that. Corel wings converter wouldnt do a good job with this. It is better to draw the blue box and use the font digitizer. Otherwise the fonts would be custom digitized. The white letting should probably be kerned closer together so there wont be so many trims. Just a suggestion.
> 
> Are you going to sew these out yourself?


The blue background just shows the color of the shirt I'm putting it on, and to show the white lettering on bottom. I currently source out my embroidery so no, I can't do these myself.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only issue I see with embroidering that logo would be trying to make it fit into a 4 inch wide hoop. Otherwise, it would take me less than 5 minutes to create a stitch file.

I'm guessing that as previously mentioned, the $60 is really their minimum setup and digitizing fee...


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I would make the logo the standard size of what a left chest logo would be. What is that? 3.5 inches, 3 inches?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I would make the logo the standard size of what a left chest logo would be. What is that? 3.5 inches, 3 inches?


 Hey Greg send the fonts to me and I will do it for free. .... JB


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

$60.00 may be a little costly, but a trained digitizer is going to digitize the design exactly as shown, using expensive software and hardware. This person should do at least one sample sewout to make sure it looks perfect using an expensive commercial embroidery machine. In addition to doing the necessary paperwork for administrative purposes including billing the order is $60.00 for all that work really too much? This is an example how people sell themselves short in this industry. Everything takes time, and time is money. If you went into a Doctor's office and had a 5 minute exam, woudl that be free? Why are we always selling ourselves at a lower level? We are professionals and need to be paid as such. the word free shoudl never be mentioned with our equipment time or personal time.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

I never said the work should be done for free. I expect to pay for what I have done. But clearly I don't feel that if I submit two designs, one containing type and artwork that would need digitizing, and another with just type, with me providing the truetype fonts, they both would entail $60 in digitizing fees. I know what the equipment and software costs. I used the machines at different shops. I've had other embroiderers tell that if I provided the fonts, there would be no digitizing fees since the "expensive software" would do it automatically. My question in this thread, was not, why shouldn't this be free, but does a design containing only type have to be digitized when they have the fonts loaded in their system. I was questionig the $60 digitizing fee for something like that.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

So does it take more effort to digitize outlined (converted to artwork) type than it does to digitize a True Type font? I'm also looking into getting some embroidery done and am confused about this.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

queerrep said:


> So does it take more effort to digitize outlined (converted to artwork) type than it does to digitize a True Type font? I'm also looking into getting some embroidery done and am confused about this.


Yes it takes more time to digitize type converted to artwork than using a true type font and you will get a better file.
Creating lettering in an embroidery program using true type fonts is no guarantee that you are going to get a good file. The quality of the lettering will depend a lot on the embroidery program used. Wilcom or Pulse will almost always give you good lettering but with TES/Compucon, which I have, it is sometimes good but mostly not so good.
So, to get the best embroidery file you really should have someone digitize it all, including the lettering.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

lizziemaxine said:


> Yes it takes more time to digitize type converted to artwork than using a true type font and you will get a better file.
> Creating lettering in an embroidery program using true type fonts is no guarantee that you are going to get a good file. The quality of the lettering will depend a lot on the embroidery program used. Wilcom or Pulse will almost always give you good lettering but with TES/Compucon, which I have, it is sometimes good but mostly not so good.
> So, to get the best embroidery file you really should have someone digitize it all, including the lettering.


Okay thanks for explaining. I have more questions but I don't want to hi-jack Greg's thread so I will start another one soon ...


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I wasn't implying you were asking for something for free and I said $60.00 may be a little high. I was just trying to make the point that everything needs to have a cost because someone is physically doing something after a certain amount of training that needs to be rewarded.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have pulse and compucon software, but the one that I have that does the best with truetype fonts is PE Design Ver. 7. It is rare to find a font that won't convert. With less than 8 mouse clicks and typing the word, I can have a truetype font ready to go to the machine.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> I never said the work should be done for free. I expect to pay for what I have done. But clearly I don't feel that if I submit two designs, one containing type and artwork that would need digitizing, and another with just type, with me providing the true type fonts, they both would entail $60 in digitizing fees. I know what the equipment and software costs. I used the machines at different shops. I've had other embroiderers tell that if I provided the fonts, there would be no digitizing fees since the "expensive software" would do it automatically. My question in this thread, was not, why shouldn't this be free, but does a design containing only type have to be digitized when they have the fonts loaded in their system. I was questionig the $60 digitizing fee for something like that.


 I know you expect to pay, but I was offering to help you out. I help you and then you pass it on. I was just trying to help you out. I was not suggesting you were not willing to pay. ... JB


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

gmille39 said:


> The blue background just shows the color of the shirt I'm putting it on, and to show the white lettering on bottom. I currently source out my embroidery so no, I can't do these myself.


if that is the case then $60 seems high. our digitizing software will take any font and convert it to a sewing format. it is only a few minutes of work. 

maybe try one of those cheap guys in china or vietnam.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't take this wrong, but I refuse to have any digitizing done overseas. I do most of my own digitizing but since I am a "one man show" sometimes when I am really backed up I use someone in the States. I hate "outsourcing". I refuse to talk to call centers when they can't speak English (or English that can be understood).


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

Text is usually free if you have the font file.


----------



## wonder (Sep 18, 2008)

It all depends on the complexity of the logo artwork itself. As far asthe font goes Wilcom software will digitize any True Type font. Most fonts after conversion need slight tweaking. I,m thinking possibly $50.00 max.

Kevin


----------



## ChristyC (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is this easy to convert text in Sierra Embroidery Office? I've not come across this function (it seems to only do fonts I have purchased for keyboard lettering.)


----------



## Salt_Of_Design (Sep 9, 2008)

rndubow said:


> $60.00 may be a little costly, but a trained digitizer is going to digitize the design exactly as shown, using expensive software and hardware. This person should do at least one sample sewout to make sure it looks perfect using an expensive commercial embroidery machine. In addition to doing the necessary paperwork for administrative purposes including billing the order is $60.00 for all that work really too much? This is an example how people sell themselves short in this industry. Everything takes time, and time is money. If you went into a Doctor's office and had a 5 minute exam, woudl that be free? Why are we always selling ourselves at a lower level? We are professionals and need to be paid as such. the word free shoudl never be mentioned with our equipment time or personal time.


I dont know dude, $60 really? It's just text. What if I had some kind of graphic in my logo? I don't charge $60 to recreate a logo in vector for my vinyl work... People on CL are looking to get logos designed for $60.


----------



## HMD10 (Feb 17, 2008)

gmille39 send me the Text/Picture and the font file to [email protected] and I will send you back the digitized file.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, although someone may have the ability to convert a true type font to an embroidery font it won't look as good or embroider as well as a digitized font. A lot depends on the shaping of the font. Some fonts convert more easily than others. Even if a stock embroidery font is used it should still be tweaked to have the correct kerning, density and underlay for the specific project. If this was my logo to advertise my business I would want the best quality job. BTW I like your name/logo.


----------



## HM CAPS (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes, Jen is right. Not all fonts come out looking great after digitizing; fonts with sharp edges or abrupt lines are harder to do by far. 
$60 does seem a bit high, but I will say that digitizing is the most important part of embroidery, so it is worth the extra cost to have your tape done right the first time.


----------



## Allender (Feb 5, 2008)

ive been digitizing for about 8 mo at my work. there was no one to show me how to use the software, which is EOS Compucon. it came with a 6 head machine. i have discovered after many times of inputting fonts for automatic conversion. its way better to just redrw the entire design by hand. its really the only way to go. automated fonts suck.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

I have Compucon EOS software, and Tajima's Pulse, but when it comes to fonts, PE-Design smokes them. It is faster and it is RARE that you have to adjust a font. Like I said, less than 8 clicks and you are ready to got to the machine. That includes adjusting density and adding pull compensation if you want it. I usually digitize my design using the EOS software and then add fonts using PE Design.


----------



## JormiBoced (Jan 10, 2008)

Converting a true type font to embroidery is easy, but the quality isn't as good as digitizing by hand.


----------

